# Door Closer has come away from body



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

I have recently replaced the female bit of the door retainer on our Autotrail Savannah, which had long since stopped holding the door open.
However after fitting the new bit of the retainer the door sure enough was a nice tight fit when opened. So tight in fact, when I came to close it it ripped the lot away from the bodywork.

This bit of the closer comes in two sections, the bit with the plastic female retainer sits on top of the bit in the photo with the screws going through both and into the ‘nut’ bit that sits in the bodywork.
The nut bit has a slightly splayed end to supposidly stop it from pulling through.

Could I ask for any advise on how I might re-attach this back to the bodywork.
Uni-Bond Power Putty has been reccomended, possibly for holding the nut bits into the bodywork - or to drill into it and put say self tappers into it.
And or possibly using Sikaflex as well. Looks like this has been used already, re the lumpy stuff you can see in the photo.

Never done anything like this before on the bodywork, so any help you guys can offer would be much appreciated and apologies if not explained very well.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

What's directly behind this retainer on the inside of your van, such that you could fix it from within?

Alternatively do away with this particular retainer altogether, neatly cover existing holes with chrome or stainless cosmetic stainless steel plates, and find an alternative door retainer. 

I doubt you will find any adhesive or mastic strong enough to hold this on its own.


----------

